# Help with puppy growth diet please



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

I looked through the stickies and couldn't find the answer I'm looking for. My pup is 10 weeks old and growing. If someone can point me in the right direction on what to read to ensure my puppy is eating right I would appreciate it much!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What are you feeding him? TOTW is a reasonably priced all life stages grain free food. I've heard, Kirkland, Diamond, and some others are good as well. Use the search function and look up rating and comparison and it should pull up a little test for your food of choice.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> What are you feeding him? TOTW is a reasonably priced all life stages grain free food. I've heard, Kirkland, Diamond, and some others are good as well. Use the search function and look up rating and comparison and it should pull up a little test for your food of choice.


Im with eckomac on this one.


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> What are you feeding him? TOTW is a reasonably priced all life stages grain free food. I've heard, Kirkland, Diamond, and some others are good as well. Use the search function and look up rating and comparison and it should pull up a little test for your food of choice.


Righ now, don't shoot me, in feeding her beneful. I JUST got her and am going shopping for her toys and food. I need a good chew toy, she's a beast when it comes to chewing


----------



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

strongmasseters said:


> I looked through the stickies and couldn't find the answer I'm looking for. My pup is 10 weeks old and growing. If someone can point me in the right direction on what to read to ensure my puppy is eating right I would appreciate it much!


Eukanuba And Chicken Noodle Soup are Very Good Products but in my opinion these Are just as good if not better and more Affordable. 
Diamond Lamb & Rice Formula http://www.diamondpet.com/products/...food/large_breed_puppy_lamb_and_rice_formula/ 
Bil Jac Frozen Dog Food http://www.biljacfrozen.com/why_frozen.php
and Pet Tabs Pet- Tabs: Pet-Tabs Supplement for Dogs at Petco
*COMPLETE NUTRITION For All Stages*


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok so I'm gonna go for taste of the wild. Now i still am ignorant to the proper way to feed pup. I am gonna feed her 3 times a day same intervals every day. How much food should I poor? Like if she eats the whole bowl do I refill? And is there an exact ounce per see ing I should feed her?


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Chaqida said:


> Eukanuba And Chicken Noodle Soup are Very Good Products but in my opinion these Are just as good if not better and more Affordable.
> Diamond Lamb & Rice Formula Large Breed Lamb and Rice Puppy Food - Diamond Pet Foods
> Bil Jac Frozen Dog Food Bil Jac Frozen
> and Pet Tabs Pet- Tabs: Pet-Tabs Supplement for Dogs at Petco
> *COMPLETE NUTRITION For All Stages*


Wow thanks!


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Chaqida said:


> Eukanuba And Chicken Noodle Soup are Very Good Products but in my opinion these Are just as good if not better and more Affordable.
> Diamond Lamb & Rice Formula Large Breed Lamb and Rice Puppy Food - Diamond Pet Foods
> Bil Jac Frozen Dog Food Bil Jac Frozen
> and Pet Tabs Pet- Tabs: Pet-Tabs Supplement for Dogs at Petco
> *COMPLETE NUTRITION For All Stages*


Thanks again for the help! I bought her the diamond natural lamb and rice today and she went ape nut crazy over it!


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

strongmasseters said:


> Ok so I'm gonna go for taste of the wild. Now i still am ignorant to the proper way to feed pup. I am gonna feed her 3 times a day same intervals every day. How much food should I poor? Like if she eats the whole bowl do I refill? And is there an exact ounce per see ing I should feed her?


I'd say feed twice daily, less work. 
I feed 2 times daily, 2 cups each feed.


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

menace187 said:


> I'd say feed twice daily, less work.
> I feed 2 times daily, 2 cups each feed.


Yea I am following the guidelines on the back of the dog food bag. Atm I have her eating 2 cup servings; one serving @ 7 am after her morning business, then another serving at 7...4 hours before bedtime.

But she eats it in like 10 seconds, something tells me shes gonna be a big girl. She has alot of loose skin on her jaw (not so much on her skull) and for 11 weeks, her paws are bigger than most full grown dogs I know!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Each dogs calorie requirements vary slightly, depending on their metabolism, the amount of exercise they are getting and how much they are growing. How much does she weigh now?

Puppies eat a LOT as they are growing, but then really tail off on what they NEED once they hit 7 or 8 months and are past the really big growth spurts. Just something to keep in mind for the future, as I see a lot of people continue to feed their dogs huge amounts past this point and then the dog is obese by one year. Ya got a ways to go before that though!

Dogs are chow hounds. You can slow her down a bit, either by putting her meals in work to eat toys (like Kongs or Tug a Chugs, etc.) or putting it into muffin pans. If she eats it slower, she will have time to realize she is full by the time she is done.


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> Each dogs calorie requirements vary slightly, depending on their metabolism, the amount of exercise they are getting and how much they are growing. How much does she weigh now?
> 
> Puppies eat a LOT as they are growing, but then really tail off on what they NEED once they hit 7 or 8 months and are past the really big growth spurts. Just something to keep in mind for the future, as I see a lot of people continue to feed their dogs huge amounts past this point and then the dog is obese by one year. Ya got a ways to go before that though!
> 
> Dogs are chow hounds. You can slow her down a bit, either by putting her meals in work to eat toys (like Kongs or Tug a Chugs, etc.) or putting it into muffin pans. If she eats it slower, she will have time to realize she is full by the time she is done.


Well she's about 10-11 weeks now, and I haven't weighed her but from an educated guess (my king Charles spaniel is about 15 lbs and I picked her up all the time) she's gotta be at least 15-20 lbs...the weight fits her perfectly so I know she's not fat. Her chest is muscly and broad.


----------



## Chaqida (Feb 12, 2012)

strongmasseters said:


> Thanks again for the help! I bought her the diamond natural lamb and rice today and she went ape nut crazy over it!


No Problem at All My Friend, But be aware... You say she eats alot, If you feed her too much of Diamond Lamb & Rice it will Definitely show. That can be a good or bad thing, Some people like a little "Wobble" on there pup and some like them Fit. / I go for the Fit Wobble look lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

TOTW would have been a better choice, but see how she does with the Lamb and Rice. Dogs don't really need the "rice" part it's more of a filler. 
Start out with what the package suggests and just monitor her. If she looks like she's chubby reduce it a bit and go from there. Most packages say to feed Ecko 2 cups per day. He would be skin and bones if that's all I fed him. He has a high metabolism. 
Don't feel bad about the Beneful part, that's what my boy was eating when I got him too. Good on you for switching. Great on you for researching.


----------



## calical (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 6 week old pup and I'm feeding him evo.... Is this a good brand for growing pits?? I haven't started him on kibble yet but am planning to this week. Any suggestions? Hes also still on milk but only til Wednesday


----------

